# Before and After Pictures of my two Fillies.



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 18, 2011)

This is PTM Glorys Abbie Golightly AKA Abbie. She is a 2008 Pintoloosa (sp?) Filly.

Before:












After:





















More in next post.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 18, 2011)

This is Moriah's Diamond in the Skye AKA Skye. She is a 2010 Silver Pinto Filly.

Before:











After:


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW! What a transformation!!! They both look awesome!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank You!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the first clip after a long winter

they look great what a big difference


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooooh, you have such cuties! OMG-they are darling. Skye has so much neck! Wow. It's going to be fun to watch her grow up!


----------



## Jill (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice transformations!!!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 19, 2011)

They are both beautiful and look very healthy! Good job!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 19, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> I love the first clip after a long winter
> 
> they look great what a big difference





Knottymare said:


> Oooooooh, you have such cuties! OMG-they are darling. Skye has so much neck! Wow. It's going to be fun to watch her grow up!


I know!







Jill said:


> Very nice transformations!!!





ohmt said:


> They are both beautiful and look very healthy! Good job!


Thank You All So much!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 19, 2011)

They both look great!


----------



## mrsj (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 9, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 10, 2011)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wingnut (May 11, 2011)

The are both lovely!!! Nice clip job too!


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 11, 2011)

AWW!!! There so pretty


----------

